# Indiana State Beekeepers fourum



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

matt... I tried to register but never got a confirmation thing at my email address. I'm wondering if my email address was typed in wrong. I can't get in to check. Can't get on that forum as a result.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info Matt
It's a real neat looking site


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Dan I will look into it. Matt


----------

